# I was wondering if anyone else has every seen a female Catachan jungle fighter?



## muffinman82 (Oct 29, 2008)

:taunt::shok:I recently purchased a random blister of Catachen Guard assult models from the GW online store, to my surprise there was a female model toting nothing other than a big fat grende launcher. So I painted her up and she plays with the rest of the men. I was curious if anyone else has seen a mini like this or do I truely ahve a one of a kind. I have not been able to find anything else like her in any other blister. Also the guys in the gaming club have never seen this model before either. so some input would be great!


----------



## Unforgiven302 (Oct 20, 2008)

Yup, seen it. She comes in the 2 model pack in metal. The other female model in in the "last chancers" box, yet she's only sporting a lasrifle though.


----------



## muffinman82 (Oct 29, 2008)

Thanks for crushing my hopes of on-of-a-kind. Anyway is that a pretty popular mold?


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

It was. I don't think they still make them. It was always one of the better pewter Guard models, to be sure.


----------



## muffinman82 (Oct 29, 2008)

yes I agree with you on that I just wish my painting skills were better to give her the justice she deserves


----------



## Unforgiven302 (Oct 20, 2008)

It is listed in the 2009 citadel catalog, so it should still be available, but things do change quickly so I cannot be 100% certain of this. Fun model none-the-less.


----------



## muffinman82 (Oct 29, 2008)

I haven't been able to find it at all in GW stores or private vendors


----------



## fynn (Sep 19, 2008)

theres 2 females in the last chancer box set, the one with the las rifle and one with the missile launcher (rocket girl)


----------



## muffinman82 (Oct 29, 2008)

thanks flynn where can i get on of those?


----------



## fynn (Sep 19, 2008)

the box set is still listed on the collectors list on the GW page, so you should be alble to mail order the box set from GW. you could also look on ebay, but the last chancers box set always seems to go for silly money on there.
another idea for a all female squad is to see if you can get hold of some of the old female gang members from necromunda, give em a haircut and they could be used as female jungle fighters


----------



## muffinman82 (Oct 29, 2008)

super, thanks, definately see yet another project in the future


----------



## Unforgiven302 (Oct 20, 2008)

fynn said:


> theres 2 females in the last chancer box set, the one with the las rifle and one with the missile launcher (rocket girl)


Sure doesn't look like a female model in the catalog, maybe a bit of gender bending going on in the ranks?:biggrin:

Oh, I see "her" now. :wink:


----------



## fynn (Sep 19, 2008)

yeah, the model does look a bit dodgey, but it was origionaly listed as rocket girl. i see if i have time to take a better pic of the model later (as i have 2 of em) and haveing just looked at the model, i can confirm shes female, the bazooka is hiding her bazooka's.................lol


----------



## muffinman82 (Oct 29, 2008)

In a army of all men a little imagination can go a verrrrrry long way!:biggrin:


----------



## muffinman82 (Oct 29, 2008)

just checked out the GW site and got a look at the last chancers ahhhh... uummmm...

are you sure there women?:laugh:

they kind of ... ok really resemble female in the Marine Corps!


----------



## fynn (Sep 19, 2008)

i'll post a couple of pics later of the 2 females in the last chancers, so you can see which ones they are


----------



## fynn (Sep 19, 2008)

heres a few pics of the 2 females in the last chancers


































close up's of rocket girl

















hope that helps

p.s sorry about pic qulity, was taken on me phone camra....lol


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

I always liked the warrior woman model..........never been able to get one though


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

THere is also the female commisar that was really popular because it was a said to be a limited run model. I have the female gernade launcher.


----------



## Steel Rain (Jan 14, 2008)

I have that female Catachan grenade launcher


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

morfangdakka said:


> THere is also the female commisar that was really popular because it was a said to be a limited run model.


I think it has more to do with her having breasts, and we all know what allot of tabletop gamers are like with any model involving breasts........or anything female at all.

I've lost count of the number of people who claim that model to be "hot" :laugh:


----------



## vacantghost (Feb 16, 2008)

yeah, my pops has both of them, got them off for a nice price from a second seller, yeah i agree with flynn, the last chancers box original retail price and ebay price are sincerely stupidly insanely offpriced but anyway, they're pretty bad ass looking mini's xD


----------



## The Sullen One (Nov 9, 2008)

I bought the female Catachan off Ebay for about 20 odd quid, but she's worth it. GW should do more female guard models, since a lot of the Guard novels have female characters.


----------



## don_mondo (Jan 28, 2007)

The Sullen One said:


> I bought the female Catachan off Ebay for about 20 odd quid, but she's worth it. GW should do more female guard models, since a lot of the Guard novels have female characters.


How much is that in US dollars, cause I've got 7 or 8 of them....................


----------



## Pauly55 (Sep 16, 2008)

30+ bucks or so. looks like you could make a pretty penny.


----------



## Gen.Steiner (Jan 27, 2009)

£20! Madness - you can buy them in blisters from GW shops! :laugh: I've got four or five of them, and even hacked one up to make an Escher with GL for a 'just in case' Necromunda model.

The following are the Imperial Guard females _currently_ availiable from GW:

Rocket Girl
Warrior Woman
Catachan GL
'Tanith' (Vervunhiver) w/Lasrifle standing

In the past there were also:

Female Commissar (GD limited edition modeL)
Imperial Army w/Autocannon
Imperial Army w/Autogun

And that's it, IIRC. Hope that helps!


----------



## DarknessWithin (Jan 4, 2009)

Ya know this kinda makes me wonder if other armies have female models. I mean did only the boys join chaos? 
DarknessWithin


----------



## don_mondo (Jan 28, 2007)

Gen.Steiner said:


> £20! Madness - you can buy them in blisters from GW shops! :laugh: I've got four or five of them, and even hacked one up to make an Escher with GL for a 'just in case' Necromunda model.
> 
> The following are the Imperial Guard females _currently_ availiable from GW:
> 
> ...


Yep, looked last night and there's a Catachan GL in a blister on the shelf at my local store. 

Limited edition Commissar.......... The one that you could order from GW US for about $6 up until they quit doing bitz. I've still got the order number somewhere. 

Also, there were several other female models during the RT era besides the autcannon/autogun models. I've got two or three other poses in my army. Found pics of these ones:
Female Trooper Rutherford (aka Vaskez in another photo) and Bush
http://www.solegends.com/citrt/rt501imperials2.htm

And female trooper with lasgun (bottom left)
http://www.solegends.com/citcat89summer/16-072019-ig-01.htm

Got a couple others that I couldn't find.

And that doesn't include those models available as Pirates and/or Adventurers, which included the female space marine...............


----------

